
Apple removing all vaping apps from App Store - Elof
https://9to5mac.com/2019/11/15/vaping-apps/
======
resfirestar
At this point no one can be surprised when Apple decides to censor legal
content on highly questionable whims. Facebook, Google, etc can collect and
misuse every detail of our lives, but don’t worry, Apple will protect the
public (and especially the children) from the scourges of pornography,
nicotine, Hong Kong protests, and web browser extensions.

~~~
ActorNightly
What do you mean when? They already did with HKmap.live.

Also, its important to note that unlike Android, there is no way to download
the app and sideload it.

